# Teardrop Campers any of you DIY'ers attempted one of these?



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been kicking around the idea about building one of the teardrop campers myself. I have a 4x8 trailer that I have at my disposal to use, but not really sure if the project would be worth the hassle or not. Looking at using it for hunting trips to save on the hotel expence. If any one has done this could you let me know if they are as easy to do as they make out. And is it worth the trouble of doing. Pic's of you project would be great as well. 

Thanks 
Marine


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

do some searching on here. i remember a few years ago a guy did one and had step by step photos, he did a nice job


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

I think there are some Videos on youtube as well.

They really arent that hard to build. My dad built on two years ago. But he is a finish carpenter for a living, so it was like building a clubhouse to him. When I was looking into them seems the most difficult part would be decided what you want to do with the "hatched kitchen area" as some dont use it for that. you could plumb it, install a sink/stove...many options.

when framing you would want to soak the wood for the arch part.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

daveswpa said:


> do some searching on here. i remember a few years ago a guy did one and had step by step photos, he did a nice job


 I haven't been able to find any thread as of yet. The only one I can find is the guy that built the cabin on the 7x17 trailer.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, appears some dont even frame that part..I know my dad did. Some just cut the plywood to the shape which would be easier.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

codykrr said:


> I think there are some Videos on youtube as well.
> 
> They really arent that hard to build. My dad built on two years ago. But he is a finish carpenter for a living, so it was like building a clubhouse to him. When I was looking into them seems the most difficult part would be decided what you want to do with the "hatched kitchen area" as some dont use it for that. you could plumb it, install a sink/stove...many options.
> 
> when framing you would want to soak the wood for the arch part.


 I will have to wait till I get home to check out the youtube videos. Got a block on it over here


----------



## charger22 (Oct 1, 2010)

My dad has built one and is getting ready for his second. Great fun and not too dificult. Will try and get you a link and/or info to help get you started!

We framed everything, and no soaking on the roof just used thin ply wood and did multiple layers and "glued" them together. The hatch he has set up with only cabinets for storage as he as a sink and stove with his gear.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

charger22 said:


> My dad has built one and is getting ready for his second. Great fun and not too dificult. Will try and get you a link and/or info to help get you started!
> 
> We framed everything, and no soaking on the roof just used thin ply wood and did multiple layers and "glued" them together. The hatch he has set up with only cabinets for storage as he as a sink and stove with his gear.


 Thanks that would be great help.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

Here is a good source of info on teardrops. 
http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

4'x8' would make a pretty small camper. Looking at the design of the teardrop camper it wouldn't leave you too much room for sleeping. Have you considered putting 4' sides on the trailer and a small gate assembly? You could attach some brackets to the side walls then arch some small diameter pvc pipes to those. Cover with a tarp and have a quick conestoga wagon looking thing to camp in. Just a thought. We use a set up like this for our elk camp shower and toilet facility.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

rjd said:


> Here is a good source of info on teardrops.
> http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/index.php


Thanks for that site. Got some good stuff on there.



Hunterdale said:


> 4'x8' would make a pretty small camper. Looking at the design of the teardrop camper it wouldn't leave you too much room for sleeping. Have you considered putting 4' sides on the trailer and a small gate assembly? You could attach some brackets to the side walls then arch some small diameter pvc pipes to those. Cover with a tarp and have a quick conestoga wagon looking thing to camp in. Just a thought. We use a set up like this for our elk camp shower and toilet facility.


 Thanks for the idea but I am trying to keep it as small as I can to prevent to much damage to my gas milage during towing. Pretty much just looking for somthing to lay out in that will keep me warm and dry for a night.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

it,s not a tear drop trailer but i'm building a trailer right now .i started from the ground up building my own drop axel to keep it low
the trailer will work for lots of things hauling my bike for one out of site and the weather .in the winter i can remove floor boards and install plates for ice fishing shack .also plan to haul the bike up moose hunting unload the bike and fold down 2 bunks to sleep in and build a small tent just to hang out in and eat .i have the walls and roof covered now with aluminum flat stock and i'm waiting for alum. checker plate to cover the front and back doors withj
.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

I picked this one up for nothing. It was pretty rough, but the metal was still ok. It's a 1963 Mobile Scout.









My wife had her hand in redoing it as you can see, but it turned out really nice. I redid the whole interior pretty much, and stripped and painted the outside. Oh ya, and the a/c unit that is probably a little too large for this trailer. But, it will cool you down in a hurry! Propane for heat.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That is what I want to do BUT haven't found a freebie yet  Seriously, figure if I could get a camper about the size of yours it could double as a lease camper and family camper. I would be able to sink more $$$$$ in it if the family could use it during the summer month's  How about some inside pictures.


kynknwl said:


> I picked this one up for nothing. It was pretty rough, but the metal was still ok. It's a 1963 Mobile Scout.
> 
> View attachment 1230902
> 
> ...


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

did you look at the 52 pages of homemade stuff post?
also - i googled this and found some plans for on a trailer, good luck


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

RatherBArchery said:


> That is what I want to do BUT haven't found a freebie yet  Seriously, figure if I could get a camper about the size of yours it could double as a lease camper and family camper. I would be able to sink more $$$$$ in it if the family could use it during the summer month's  How about some inside pictures.


I don't have any on my computer right now, but I will see if I can find some soon.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

The link in rjd's post is a really good one. They have free to download plans for a teardrop, and you can see construction photos of many trailers. Tear drops are ez to tow, but most need some specialized changes to suit hunting in my opinion. My pref is to use an enclosed cargo trailer for camping/hunting, and utility.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh, *DO THE MATH!!* Near the top of this thread someone mentioned saving money on motel costs. A decent used popup will cost a couple of grand. That can be turned into many nights of modest hotel costs, with a hot shower, and cable TV. For many of us, we are better off with the motel costs. Just sayin' "DO THE MATH!!"


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Don Schultz said:


> Oh, *DO THE MATH!!* Near the top of this thread someone mentioned saving money on motel costs. A decent used popup will cost a couple of grand. That can be turned into many nights of modest hotel costs, with a hot shower, and cable TV. For many of us, we are better off with the motel costs. Just sayin' "DO THE MATH!!"


 I did do the "Math" 

1 trip to Montana - Hotel cost = $385.00 over the round trip (5 nights)
1 trip to Arkansas - Hotel cost = $150.00 2 nights
Any given night I want to stay near my lease instead of doing a 4 hour round trip = $50.00 night

Just in my two out of state trips the cost was over 500.00
I am starting with a free trailer to do this build with and I'm looking at doing this project for less than $500.00 (that is the goal anyway) not looking for anything fancy. 

So for me the Math works out pretty good.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

"do the math" Yes I did the math. I got a 1972 forrester 17' camper. We use it year round . Hunting trips in season . Fishing trips in the rest of the year. Mine has a full bath. Plan on building a teardrop myself. Just want it to sleep in "overnight" . Must campgrounds have full bathhouses.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Any campers that go up for sale in my area are in real bad shape. I had a 20' 1977 Scamper and the only useable things one it were the frame and the AC unit. I thought of redoing it but the cost would have been to high to justify.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ive been considering building something like a tear drop as well.this link I will post up has a 4x4 off road version of the tear drop he built also...http://tydeancustomcampers.webs.com/newprojects.htm


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?u=44976

This is the guy that built one on here a few years back. His photos go lost on the thread when they upgraded the server. I was in the Great Outdoors Section. He also suggested http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. Ya'll have got me pointed in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

When you start mtake some good pictures and post them up . i'm going to start to redo the inside of my Forester. Put down new flooring last summer.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

rjd said:


> When you start mtake some good pictures and post them up . i'm going to start to redo the inside of my Forester. Put down new flooring last summer.


 I'll do that, I plan on getting started on it this time I get home from work. Well most likly a couple weeks after I get home when deer season comes to a close.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Well guys and gal's before you start on me to bad I will go ahead and tell you that I am a lot better carpenter than I am a photo shopper/graphic designer on the computer. I have been messing around on the computer trying to get an idea of what my finished product would look like. Well I original was planning on going with the traditional teardrop shape but, considering my lack of tools and the availablity to borrow them. I am going to go with more of a modern camper shape but with the size and lay out more like the teardrops. So here you go, don't bust on me to bad. 










The size is going to be 4'Wx8'Lx5'H. The actual siding is going to be done out of 1x6 so it should have more of the barn siding look to it. The dog house,lettering, paw prints, and the other designs will done to look like inlay, just going to cut out and change the color of wood being used. The rest will be more or less trim work. Figured with the length i can get a twin mattress in the front then I will put a divider wall in which will allow me about 16-18'' of storage/cooking area in the back. That will be on a double door system simular to a normal enclosed trailer. And to top it off a luggage rack on top to tie off any other goodies that will need to go on a trip. 
So here we go...


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

The only suggestion I can offer is your door. You might want to consider putting the hinge on the other side (yes I know this is a conceptual design but it's something to consider). If you don't get the door shut completely and it comes open while driving you could have a problem when the wind catches it. Other than that, I'm excited to see what you come up with. I've also been toying with the idea of building a camper, I even went so far as to design one. Now I just need a trailer, time and money.


----------



## njharnde (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Now there is an idea!! You can usually pick up a pop-up with bad canvas for cheap. Way to think outside the box, or in your case inside the box :wink:


njharnde said:


>


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah I agree RatherB.. I'm interested in how the inside is done. I would tear out all the built in stuff and just have a cot, and maybe some hanging space, along with a furnace. Oh, 2" foam on the floor with 1/2" plywood over it. More insulation.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Gunner7800 said:


> ...You might want to consider putting the hinge on the other side...


Dittos


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice on the door hinges but I am wanting to go with the suicide doors effect. I will have a normal RV door latch along with a dead bolt installed and both will be locked during towing.


----------



## Alienmulie09 (Aug 7, 2009)

bump up


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

well I guess it's the thought that counts. I was going to build one myself but when I sat down and started planning it out the time to do it just wasn't there. Ended up finding one on ebay and picked it up, I believe it's a lot nicer than what my finished product would have came out. It's not a DIY by me but here it is.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Wow Marine that thing is a beauty. When you actually use it for hunting camp this Fall, please show more pics of how it is used in camp. Best wishes, and THANK YOU for your service. BTW I have a son in law who is a career Marine, currently in an engineering unit at Pendleton.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

JMO, but could you not just find a deal on a pop up camper or buy a small uhaul trailer and modify it. Think that might be a little less on the pocket than building from stratch.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

strandbowhunter said:


> JMO, but could you not just find a deal on a pop up camper or buy a small uhaul trailer and modify it. Think that might be a little less on the pocket than building from stratch.


Each needs to look at the whole picture of their skills, time, and budget, then make the best decision for their circumstances. Factors to consider include proximity of motels to hunting sites and nightly costs. Also where to store the trailer when not in use and additional benefits of ownership as some have described. 

I am currently stuck with no place to store a trailer without a monthly outlay of MORE than $100. For $1200-$1600 a year, I can stay in a decent motel 20 minutes from my lease for 15+ nights per season. It includes clean bedding, shower, cable, and wifi. Oh. That's JUST STORAGE of the camper/utility trailer, and not considering purchase, license, and other maintenance of a camper. 

If I need a utility trailer for a task. I must rent. No, I don't like that, but it is my current circumstance.

It is a very individual decision.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Could convert an old snowmobile trailer, or a uhaul trailer like stated above.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah Mhill, the snowmobile trailers with the huge tilt up covers would make nice 'hard shell' tents for moderate weather. Being 2' off the ground if there is a big rain is really nice! An EZ-up canopy for a foyer and a big polytarp. Bingo you are all comfy.


----------



## tntc (May 11, 2006)

I made one a few years back. You can see pics of it in my profile..


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Don Schultz said:


> Wow Marine that thing is a beauty. When you actually use it for hunting camp this Fall, please show more pics of how it is used in camp. Best wishes, and THANK YOU for your service. BTW I have a son in law who is a career Marine, currently in an engineering unit at Pendleton.


I will get some more pictures up while using it this time home. I will be using it when I go to ASA shoots this year. I won't use it a lot during hunting season, my biggest use will be when I travel to Montana to hunt so I can stay in it on the drive up and back. That trip alone saves me on 5 nights of hotels. I will also be using it when I go out bowfishing that way I can stay out at the lake for the weekend instead of hauling my boat each night. 



strandbowhunter said:


> JMO, but could you not just find a deal on a pop up camper or buy a small uhaul trailer and modify it. Think that might be a little less on the pocket than building from stratch.


I had a pop up before and I don't have a high opinion of them, to me it was more of a pain then anything. As for modifing a trailer I was running into the same issues about the time to do it. Plus this trailer only weighs 720 lbs so it won't effect my mpg and can pull it with a car.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

tntc said:


> I made one a few years back. You can see pics of it in my profile..


Good looking teardrop, maybe one day I will be able to slow down enough to build one to my specs. How has it worked out for you on hunting trips?


----------

